# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Αλεξανδρινός Παπαγάλος

## Marin

Χαρίζεται Αλεξανδρινός Παπαγάλος, σε απολύτως υπεύθυνο ιδιοκτήτη, γνώστη της φυλής. Θα τον φιλοξενώ μέχρι να βρεθεί οικογένεια σωστή να τον κρατήσει για πάντα. Εντός Αττικής, θα προτιμηθούν περιοχές κοντά στη Νέα Σμύρνη για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί.

info@pets.gr

----------


## thodoris

καλησπέρα θα είθελα εγώ να τον πάρω τον παπαγάλο αλλά είμαι από θεσσαλονίκη κρίμας

----------


## Jim@kiS

Γεια σου ειμαι φοιτητης εχω ακομα εναν αντρα αλεξανδρινο και 8α με ενδιεφεραι να παρω την τελεποριμενη μας να την κανω κουκλιτσα αλλα τωρα ειμαι ροδο...οκτωμβρη 8α ανεβω 8ες να μου τον στηλεις η να περιμενεις να ανεβω?

----------


## Δανης

kalimera eimai zografoy an ton exeis akoma me endiaferh exo megalh latria gia ta zoa katebika prosfata apo bolo gia monima.

----------


## Δανης

καλημερα με ενδιαφερη πολη , κατεβικα προσφατα αθηνα απο  βολο εχο αρκετα μαγαλη πηρα απο παπαγαλους τορα εχο ενα ζευγαρη κακαρικη . αν τον εχεις ακομα θα μου εδινες μεγαλη χαρα ,ζωγραφου μενο.

----------


## Blackholesun

Yπαρχει ακομα ?
ενδιαφερομαι!!!!!!

----------


## Blackholesun

Ενδιαφερομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Μπορουν να σου πουν εδω μεσα οτι ειμαι απο τους πιο καταλληλους....
Καταρχην ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.... θα εχει τοκαλυτερο σπιτι....

----------


## Blackholesun

καλημερα σου εχω στειλει μαιλ.

----------


## Araruna

Geia sou,exo enan arseniko Alexandrino gia arketa xronia,me endiaferei o Alexandrinos sou,meno omos Thessaloniki,zitao thylikia gia na tous stegaso se aviary.

----------


## Serinia

Καλησπερα 
Μιλαμε για τον παπαγαλο που σου εδωσε η κυρια που θα τον αφηνε ελευθερο? Το θηλυκο? 
Το δινεις μαζι με το κλουβι του ? Και αν  μου επιτρεπεις γιατι το δινεις ? 
Παντως αν δεν το εχεις δωσει και ειναι με το κλουβι του , θα το ηθελα .

----------


## griliaspanos

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ

ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΑ ΣΜΥΡΝΗ (ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΗΣΩ).ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΟΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΩΔΙΚΑ ΠΤΗΝΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΖΑΚΟ .ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ Ο ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ 
ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕΣΩ ΕΜΑΙΛ Ή ΜΕΣΩ PM.
                                                              ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## Serinia

Καλησπερα. Εχουν περασει μερικες μερες χωρις να υπαρχει καποια εξελιξη με την κουκλιτσα που δινεις. Εχεις αποφασισει τελικα κατι ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, η κοπέλα αποφάσισε να το κρατήσει. Επομένως κλείνει η αγγελία.

----------

